# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Κοπή πίτας του EWN

## PIT

Μιας και οι γιορτες σχεδον τελειωσαν λεω να κανουμε μια συναντηση, να τα πουμε απο κοντα αλλα και να κοψουμε μια Βασιλοπιτα.!!
Οι ημερομηνιες που λεω να γινει το meeting ειναι τα 2 μεθεπομενα ΣΚ ειτε στις *17-18/01* ειτε στις *24-25/01*. 

Πειτε προτασεις για να το κανονισουμε!!

Χρονια πολλα & και καλη χρονια σε ολους!!

----------


## θανάσης

Βασίλη η ιδέα είναι πολλή καλή, πρέπει να δοκιμάσω και έναν ανιχνευτή μετάλλων (έτσι για σιγουριά  ::  ). Από εμένα και οι δύο ημερομηνίες ανοιχτές για το ewn.

----------


## socrates

Το ΣΚ 17-18/01 θα είμαι Εύβοια για στήσιμο νέου κόμβου στην περιοχή!
Αν θέλετε το κάνουμε σε μένα... χώρος υπάρχει! Θα έλεγα για Κυριακή 18/01.

----------


## socrates

BTW δείτε και αυτό...

viewtopic.php?p=542465#p542465

----------


## PIT

Τι εγινε, κανεις αλλος??? Τοσοι ειμαστε....  ::

----------


## maybeok

Και απο μένα Χρόνια πολλά & και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!!
Καλή ιδέα αλλά για in & Out χλωμό το βλέπω.... 
εάν γινόταν Χαλκίδα και έχει καλό καιρό ίσως.....

----------


## PIT

Ε ναι Χαλκιδα θα γινει το meeting!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Δηλώνω παρών εκτός απροόπτου...  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Θα είμαι εκεί...τα υπόλοιπα από κοντά.

----------


## PIT

*ΚΟΠΗ ΠΙΤΑΣ EWN* 

*ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 18/01/09* καφε *JAM ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑΣ*

Ωρα, κατα τις *12.00* να ειμαστε ολοι εκει!!

Σας περιμενουμε!!!!

----------


## PIT

up....  ::

----------


## liousis

Για να ξυπνάμε σιγά σιγά...  ::  
Άντε και έχω πολύ καιρό να σας δω βρε!

----------


## socrates

Καλά... τόσο βαριά ήταν τα ουζάκια και δεν πόσταρε κάποιος ακόμα;  ::  
Η κοπή της πίτας έγινε και περάσαμε καλά.

Highlights...
- ...and the gold flouri goes to... hedgehog!!!!! (o νέος μας mod  ::  )
- από κουβέντα άλλο τίποτα! 
- Η μέρα ήταν άψογη και για βόλτα στην παραλία!
- μετά τον cafe και την πίτα καταλήξαμε στο γνωστό internet-ουζερί της Αυλίδας όπου είχαμε κάνει και το πρώτο meeting της Εύβοιας.
- To ουζερί μας παρείχε σύνδεση στο δίκτυο χάρη σε ένα nanostation εγκατεστημένο από τον mew (εξαπλώνονται τα άτιμα και στα πιο απίθανα μέρη)
- Το πλοίο που εμπόδιζε το link του mew μετακινήθηκε!  ::  
- Guest star της συνάντησης ο mojiro

Επίσης έχω να καταγγείλω ότι ξεχάσαμε να φύγουμε από το ουζερί και μας πήρε για τα καλά το βράδυ!

----------


## papashark

> - ...and the gold flouri goes to... hedgehog!!!!! (o νέος μας mod  )


Δηλαδή όποιος πιάνει το φλουρί γίνετε Moderator ?

Πωπω γκαντεμιά.....  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> - ...and the gold flouri goes to... hedgehog!!!!! (o νέος μας mod  )
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή όποιος πιάνει το φλουρί γίνετε Moderator ?
> 
> Πωπω γκαντεμιά.....


Εγώ πάντως θα το κατάπινα!  ::

----------


## liousis

Φτού....Έχασα το ουζάκι ...  ::  
Και ο καφές με την πίτα (ήταν και γλυκιά...) καλά ήταν,αλλά τα ουζάκια θα ήταν super!
Παρακαλείτε ο κύριος που κέρδισε το φλουρί να ανταμειφθεί άμεσα,με την ανάληψη των καθηκόντων του φυσικά!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι ότι μετά από κάθε συνάντησή μας προέκυπταν νέα links.Μετά από αυτή την συνάντηση έχουμε 7 liks down!!!Ποιος ήταν το κατσίκι...?  ::  [attachment=0:w3z85bdy]Down οι κόμβοι.JPG[/attachment:w3z85bdy]

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

link mew-Openhaimer up. επίσης το λινκ με sokrates έκανε την πρώτη του εμφάνιση.  ::

----------


## PIT

Πανο εχει πεσει το λινκ Openhaimer-Mew γιαυτο τους βλεπεις down οπως και τον Θαναση. 
Επισης ο Kingaetos ειναι down λογω μπιστολιασμενης καρτας κατι τετοιο αποτι καταλαβα (εχει κοπει αιτηση για επισκευασιμο υλικο στην Α διαχειριση) (αναμενεται υλικο απο ΚΕΦΑ  ::  ), και γιαυτο βλεπεις τον Xkout+AtomicNet down γιατι απο την αλλη μερια δεν περνανε!!
Για τον thelaz δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει  ::  

Στον Σωκρατη δεν φτανω αλλα το spa ειναι συνδεδεμενο στον server του.  ::

----------


## PIT

Ολα οκ τωρα!! Εκτος απο τον kingaeto.

Αντι να πατησω new post εκανα edit στο post του Πανου!!!  ::

----------


## socrates

Έχει αποκοπεί μια διαδρομή (dti, thelaz, socrates, nntaf) αλλά το αργότερο μέχρι το ΣΚ θα είναι πάλι up.
Το link socrates-mew επίσης θα γίνει operational (θέλει μια επίσκεψη ακόμα).

----------

